# [SOLVED] No rule to make target 'menuconfig'

## dpaddy

I presume I need to emerge some source to fix the following, but I am at a loss as to exactly what syntax is appropriate  :Embarassed: 

```

tux /usr/src/linux # pwd

/usr/src/linux

tux /usr/src/linux # ls -a

.           .config.old  ipc                  Module.symvers    .tmp_kallsyms1.S  tools

..          crypto       kernel               net               .tmp_kallsyms2.o  usr

arch        drivers      lib                  scripts           .tmp_kallsyms2.S  .version

block       firmware     .missing-syscalls.d  security          .tmp_System.map   virt

built-in.o  fs           mm                   sound             .tmp_versions     vmlinux

certs       include      modules.builtin      System.map        .tmp_vmlinux1     .vmlinux.cmd

.config     init         modules.order        .tmp_kallsyms1.o  .tmp_vmlinux2     vmlinux.o

tux /usr/src/linux #  ls -l ../

total 36

lrwxrwxrwx  1 root root   20 Sep  2 13:20 linux -> linux-4.14.65-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Mar 14  2015 linux-3.17.8-gentoo-r1

drwxr-xr-x 20 root root 4096 Aug 21  2015 linux-3.18.11-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Apr  9  2017 linux-4.10.6-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Sep  2 13:05 linux-4.1.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 24 root root 4096 Mar 30  2017 linux-4.11-rc4

drwxr-xr-x  3 root root 4096 Sep  1 16:25 linux-4.12.12-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 23 root root 4096 Jan 18 11:08 linux-4.14.65-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x 25 root root 4096 Dec  4 11:50 linux-4.14.83-gentoo

drwxr-xr-x  7 root root 4096 Feb 12  2015 rpm

tux /usr/src/linux #  uname -a

Linux tux 4.14.65-gentoo #1 SMP Sun Sep 2 13:45:26 EDT 2018 x86_64 AMD FX(tm)-4350 Quad-Core Processor AuthenticAMD GNU/Linux

tux /usr/src/linux # make menuconfig

make: *** No rule to make target 'menuconfig'.  Stop.

```

Last edited by dpaddy on Mon Jan 28, 2019 11:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Jaglover

No Makefile. Perhaps the sources were wiped away by emerge --depclean. 4.14.65-gentoo is not in portage any more, so there is no easy way to restore sources.

----------

## dpaddy

Whats the hard way?

----------

## NeddySeagoon

dpaddy,

The easy way is to update your kernel.

The hard way is to dig the ebuild out of git. You may or may not have that tarballs still in your distfiles.

If not, get the vanilla sources for 4.14.65 from kernel.org and the patch sets for 4.14.65 There are three files you need there.

You don't actually need the ebuild, since you can apply the patch sets by hand.  I don't know the right order and it may be important.

If you feel lucky, you can try renaming the gentoo-sources-4.14.83 ebuild to gentoo-sources-4.14.65 and generating the digest.

You will need the kernel from kernel.org still but the ebuild will do the rest.

----------

## dpaddy

Thanx for the pointers.

----------

